# La Aurora 1495 Churchill Cigar Review - Loved it!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Beautiful cigar! Tighter draw than I normally like but that varies per stick. I need to buy a box of these. Good recommendation from the guys at Do...

Read the full review here: La Aurora 1495 Churchill Cigar Review - Loved it!


----------

